# embroidery on toboggan hats



## lornik (Oct 26, 2010)

I was wondering if any one had any information on embroidering toboggan hats? Which hoop should I use? Should I use a topping? Really, any help here would be appreciated. I am a newbie.


----------



## stitcherlady (Jan 20, 2009)

you can use a tubular hoop, just remember you will probably have to do the design upside down. You design should have plenty of underlay, and yes use solvy on top. I always liked using the mesh backing on the backside and cutting it away real close. There is alot of movement in a knit style tobogan. Check this video out at youtube:


----------



## stitcherlady (Jan 20, 2009)

Sorry guess that didn't work. 
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPtpRmP0kpw&feature=related[/media]
Maybe this will.


----------



## lornik (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you this is helpful. As a side note what is a tubular hoop?


----------



## stitcherlady (Jan 20, 2009)

Its what the blue hoop in the video is called. What type of machine are you running?


----------



## lornik (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh o.k. I have one of those. I am using a Melco XTS.


----------

